# Spring Seats vs. Suspension Posts - What's the Better Choice?



## DevidSAM360 (Oct 8, 2021)

Looking for experts opinions, please guide ......I am 185 pound


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Spring Seats vs. Suspension Posts - What's the Better Choice?*

Neither


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Wider tires, wider rims, and get off the saddle for tech sections. 

Neither. The suspension seatpost is useless. Get a dropper. Spring saddles don’t do a thing.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Thudbuster suspension post works well. Avoid springy seats.


----------



## Bonnie&Clyde (Sep 14, 2020)

Thudbuster does work well


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Bonnie&Clyde said:


> Thudbuster does work well


Kinda? I used one back in the day, and it wasn't awesome. You're better off learning to get out of the saddle than take the abuse on your body--especially your spine.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Find the seat that fits your anatomy, then add a Kinekt suss post under it.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Suspension posts is better than a springy seat for sure, though a FS bike is way better than both. 

I used to run a USE post on a couple of my aluminum HTs bitd just to take the edge off a little; they did that.


----------



## CucMan (Dec 18, 2018)

Have been happy using Redshift ShockStop suspension seatpost.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

stripes said:


> Kinda? I used one back in the day, and it wasn't awesome. You're better off learning to get out of the saddle than take the abuse on your body--especially your spine.




My experience with them was positive. That Kindkt post mikesee mentioned looks nice too.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I have one of those advanced suspension seatposts for my fatbike. I was using it the other day on a few rides while my dropper was out of service. Dropper post is way WAY more useful than a functional suspension seatpost IME.


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

OP, what is tour intended usage of your bike?

Where do you plan to ride? Street, bike path, trails, black diamond trails?

Assume this is a hardtail ( no rear suspension?)

Without some context, it is like going to a NASCAR race and asking what kind of backseats should be in the race car…


----------



## DevidSAM360 (Oct 8, 2021)

stripes said:


> Wider tires, wider rims, and get off the saddle for tech sections.
> 
> Neither. The suspension seatpost is useless. Get a dropper. Spring saddles don’t do a thing.


I am riding Magicycle E-bike, my bike has 4*26 fat tire and front suspension 
which option would be better for me


----------



## DevidSAM360 (Oct 8, 2021)

slapheadmofo said:


> Suspension posts is better than a springy seat for sure, though a FS bike is way better than both.
> 
> I used to run a USE post on a couple of my aluminum HTs bitd just to take the edge off a little; they did that.


Thanks


----------



## DevidSAM360 (Oct 8, 2021)

mikesee said:


> Find the seat that fits your anatomy, then add a Kinekt suss post under it.


Thanks


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

This thing is not a mountain bike and should not be used as such. Bike paths, around town, and smooth gravel roads at most is what it’s intended use is for. If you’re planning to take it to the trails, I’d start by looking at different bikes.


----------

